# The gates have opened for the RAZR!



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe everyone here would like to know this if they don't already I am so excited. This is legit! http://www.eternityproject.eu/topic/49-bootloader-bypass-kexec-for-motorola-razr/

I do not own or take credit for the website posted. Is as a reference and or education. Is also awesome news!
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

Finally. I've been waiting for this to happen. A good kick to Moto's balls.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

I saw this the day it was posted. The hijack method is clever, but the kexec/kernel code they have will not work on our device as is. It's a good starting point, though I recall the Defy team also attempting kexec kernels on omap3 (razr is omap4 iirc, and has different kernel devices which ours lacks).


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> I saw this the day it was posted. The hijack method is clever, but the kexec/kernel code they have will not work on our device as is. It's a good starting point, though I recall the Defy team also attempting kexec kernels on omap3 (razr is omap4 iirc, and has different kernel devices which ours lacks).


I just wanted to notify people who do not know, and my biggest reason for showing is I hope this would make you awesome ROM developers get the razr/razr maxx phone as your next choice. You guys are the only reason I even stayed with a droid. That and Apple constricts to much. I would rather be a guinea pig for you guys than Apple. I believe that is why android stock/phones are made better. When I do upgrade my phone sadly I will no longer have my D2. I told a friend I would sell it to him modded so he has a decent phone to use. Even with a locked boot loader(old news), you devs have made the phones your bitchez  I am honored to have been part of a team quite like the droid 2 or even android in general. RAZR maxx will be my upgrade choice: there are fastboot files for it  I got a couple days before I actually upgrade but I just wanted to say it now and thought some good news was in order. Peace.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wonder if this works on the D4? Isnt the D4 and Razr the same phone aside from a keyboard? Or is it more like the DX to D2 relationship where you have the keyboard and small little tweaks like the radio and extra cpu splot? At this time I am going with the D4 but then again at the rate moto is going we may see the D5,D6, and maybe a D7 before December.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Wonder if this works on the D4? Isnt the D4 and Razr the same phone aside from a keyboard? Or is it more like the DX to D2 relationship where you have the keyboard and small little tweaks like the radio and extra cpu splot? At this time I am going with the D4 but then again at the rate moto is going we may see the D5,D6, and maybe a D7 before December.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk


That's what I'd like to know. If I'm going with a moto phone, I'm getting the D4. If this works on the d4, I may have just been convinced!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe someone had posted a while back that they were close to having this working on the RAZR.

I would love to believe someone could back-port it to the Droid 2 and Droid 2 Global.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

ExodusC said:


> I saw this the day it was posted. The hijack method is clever, but the kexec/kernel code they have will not work on our device as is. It's a good starting point, though I recall the Defy team also attempting kexec kernels on omap3 (razr is omap4 iirc, and has different kernel devices which ours lacks).


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well 13 i was hoping you would get a razr or a omap4ish kernel device so i could have great support by you(x13thangelx), aceoyme, beanstown106, bikedude and all other devs not mentioned. You all have made my droid 2 worth having and it was a privilege to help where i could  off to the razr maxx!


----------

